# Retiring A Stallion



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's actually a very broad question. If I didn't like what my stallion was producing or if his temper suffered because of breeding, then I could end up retiring him from breeding very young, like 4 or 5 years old. As far as when to retire them because of age, if all else is in good shape, then when they no longer can settle a mare and that can vary. If the stallion is an excellent stallion producing really fine foals, then you can collect and freeze his semen and breed even after death. 

Or....if I just want to stop breeding and don't want to sell my stallion, then I can retire him at any age.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have bred mares to a 32 yo Arabian, and one of my mares' sires was still breeding at 34. The 32 yo died 2 months after breeding my mares, so I guess he finally was retired, lol. 

Nancy


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Well Cruising is 28 and he is still covering many, many mares a week. I saw him in October, and he looks bloody fantastic. Obviously he has retired from the Grand Prix circuit now, as he way too old, but he looks about 12! 

Anyway, it entirely depends on the stallion really...they might retire at 5, 10 , 20, 30.... Whenever!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if age has anything to do with the quality of the egg and sperm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> I wonder if age has anything to do with the quality of the egg and sperm?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, the mares only have so many eggs for a lifetime so when they're out, they're out. Most of the time though, I think uterine tone and other conditions determine whether they can settle or carry to term. As a stallion gets older his sperm become fewer and less motile, so less able to settle a mare. Most (not all) stallions that I've known over 30 become sterile at some point, so I guess the short answer is, YES.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

A stud can also be retired because the farm has a younger offspring that is more "in style" or has performed better than its father. In which case, the older stud is "retired" and the younger stud on "active duty".


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My old man is 21 this year and it will be his last year breeding (But things could change and he may not even breed this year) I am retiring him because as a weanling he broke his leg and the arthritis is starting to affect him, he also has bad teeth which cause him to loose weight and since breeding is hard on him we want to take it easy on the old guy. Once he retires I will keep him housed with some yearling colts and a few bred mares. Just to keep him healthy and happy as long as he decides to stay here on earth with me and keep me happy


----------

